# Anyone still without scores?



## royal flush (Jul 24, 2006)

I still haven't gotten my CA PE scores!! Ugh!! And I have to wait until July 31 (10 working days from mailign date) before I can even call the board to ask them to resend!

I suppose there are a multiude of reasons why they might not be here yet...


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, California has movie stars,

we've got scores.

Go figure.

(sorry, had to.)


----------



## PL_NJPE (Jul 25, 2006)

I gave my PE in NJ and I still do not have my results. They were supposed to be mailed by July 21.


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 25, 2006)

And Mike in Gastonia still backs up NCEES and implies that they are doing the best they can..... :dunno:

Ed


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 25, 2006)

> Well, at this point, you gotta admit it isn't NCEES, it is the state boards. I agree that NCEES takes their sweet ass time with their part, but the boards are responsible now.


Well, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks a little bit before knee jerking on a message board. Geez, and here I thought this was America and everyone could have an opinion!

I agree that NCEES could probably do better, but you can hardly blame them for the fiasco that is California. I think California waits until they get all of their state specific exams scored and gets everything approved by the board. I'm not saying NCEES couldn't improve. But I hate it when people make ignorant, blanket statements about anything without checking into it first.

A lot of the boards have to meet to approve scores prior to sending out results. It seems to me the boards could be a little more flexible to try (two times a year) to meet as close to getting the results as possible rather than waiting for their next scheduled meeting.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 25, 2006)

is this a special case for royal flush or has all of california not received them?


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 25, 2006)

Since Mike seems to have gotten a little upset at my incessant shooting at NCEES, I decided to PM him. I hope his statements about knee jerking and ignrance were not aimed at me.

Ed


----------



## royal flush (Jul 25, 2006)

Everyone else seems to have recieved them. Sort of. One of my friends got an incorrect letter saying "you failed to appear for the exam".

I figure if I am unlucky enough to have had my scores lost in the mail, then I couldn't possibly have been lucky enough to pass the exam(s)!!

If I'd have gotten my scores two weeks ago with the rest of CA, I'd probably be over my failure by now, ya know?


----------



## royal flush (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh yeh, and I've just discovered that, although I'm not allowed to contact the Board to mail out duplicate scores until July 31, I have to refile by August 4th. I'm on vacation across the country from July 28 thru Aug 5th (figured I'd have my results by August!) ... :angry:

uuugh! Now I'll have to figure out whos going to check the mail for me and then fax me my results so I can refile for the state specific exams in time.. and this is all assuming that the stars are aligned between the state board and the us postal service to get me the letter within 4 days...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 25, 2006)

> Since Mike seems to have gotten a little upset at my incessant shooting at NCEES, I decided to PM him. I hope his statements about knee jerking and ignrance were not aimed at me.
> Ed


I went back and look at my post and it did come across more assholish towards you than I meant it to. My apologies.

No excuse, but probably one of my biggest hot buttons is uniformed opinion. It just seems to be more and more prevalent these days. I have come across it alot in the last several days and I finally snapped. You just happened to be at the wrong place at the wrong time when I went slightly postal. Sorry.

As a penalty, I now place myself on hiatus from here for one week starting tomorrow.

Adios......


----------



## johndoe (Jul 25, 2006)

> > Well, at this point, you gotta admit it isn't NCEES, it is the state boards.  I agree that NCEES takes their sweet ass time with their part, but the boards are responsible now.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks a little bit before knee jerking on a message board. Geez, and here I thought this was America and everyone could have an opinion!
> ...


ld timer: ld timer: ld timer:


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 25, 2006)

No problem.

I have probably slammed NCEES in an uninformed manner more than I should have.

On the other hand, please give us any information you may have regarding the workings of NCEES. Maybe we'll be able to better understand the process and the wait.

I would still like to offer to fix the process. 

Ed


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 25, 2006)

I see nothing wrong in taking our stress out on NCEES or the State Boards, as long as we don't take it out on someone else. Institutions don't have feelings that get hurt...

... blah, blah... :whatever:


----------



## royal flush (Jul 25, 2006)

heres the update --

Due to record high temperatures and massive power outages, there are problems with the Boards computers (!!!). They looked me up, and everything said "pending" on my file :wtf: .. no record of me taking any of the three exams. Now I'm waiting for someone named katherine to call me back and tell me what to do next...

not good.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 26, 2006)

I definitely think it's the state boards at this point. I heard that the NJ goverment is/was kinda shut down over budget issues. I'm sure that didn't help anyone there.

Most people got their results straight from ELSES between June 15-30. Anything after that I'd imagine is the state boards dragging their heels.


----------



## royal flush (Aug 2, 2006)

Let me continue my California state board rant --

Got my scores (finally) yesterday. I'm on vacation this week, so i had to have them sent to work, then have another engineer at work fax them to me in south carolina. I have to refile by friday.

I discovered why I didn't get my scores in the first place -- theres a typo in my address. But I got all the info before the exam at the correct address, so how in the heck did they get it wrong with the results???

Anyways, i failed all three. And I only got a diagnostic report for two of them. I had to call the board today to let them know that i didn't get my report for the national 8-hr. They gave lots of apologies and complained about computer problems and power outages again, and had me fill out ANOTHER address change form. I suppose I will be getting my diagnostic report in the next week or so, assuming my address is right this time.

I took the "the other board" class last winter, and did every single homework problem. My husband bet me $500 that i'd pass the 8-hr if I attended all the "the other board" classes and did all the homework. He owes me $500 now.

As it turned out, I think I wasted a lot of time sitting in structural and timber classes (and doing ridiculously difficult homework problems) when I probably should've focused on environmental questions. And I was really thrown for a loop on the qualitative questions on the enviro PM (I've never taken an Enviro class, and those definition types are NOT in the CERM).

OK, i'm feeling better now. &lt;/rant&gt; At least I don't have to go back to work until monday!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 2, 2006)

> Dude, that sucks, sorry to hear the bad news. Don't let your anger effect your studying, get right back on top of it, and we look forward to hearing your successful pass story at the results updates in Jan.


Something tells me that Royal Flush is not a dude.

:thumbsup:


----------



## royal flush (Aug 2, 2006)

'sokay. Dude is a universal term... particularly here in CA


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 2, 2006)

Do they still say 'RAD' in CA, or did Tommy Lee ruin that term?

LOL


----------



## royal flush (Aug 2, 2006)

haven't heard 'rad' in a while -- but I think that one is worth bringing back!!

Seems that 'hella' (the most annoying word EV-ER) is much more popular around here..


----------



## cement (Aug 2, 2006)

what is "hella" ?

is that a greeting?

I was in CA recently, but did not speak to anyone under 80 :MIG:


----------



## royal flush (Aug 3, 2006)

as in "halla cool" or "hella cute" or "hella stoopid.." .. hasn't caught on in the rest fo the country yet?


----------



## cement (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a theory about real time, as it pertains to fashion and speech patterns. I think that CA is in present time, NY and Chicago are a year or two behind, then other metro areas are about 5 years back. Nebraska is still in 1982.

B) &lt;&lt;note the narrow sunglasses


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 4, 2006)

YUP.

Here in West Virginia, we were country before country was cool. We were redneck before redneck was cool.

Heck, we are wearing Chuck Taylors, and you watch... soon they'll be cool.


----------

